# I know better next time



## RonnieB (Dec 25, 2020)

I cut my buds into smaller nugs, to remove those thick stems. This did hurt bag appeal. But a guy said i gave him shit weed. In fact it was 100% bud. Where did I go wrong? I was trying to be nice. It did hurt bad appeal because the nugs were now without support and softer. Ivdont know but open to any thing


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 25, 2020)

Tell the guy to go fk himself. Undoubtedly he goes for looks instead of the high. The dispensaries sale a lot of small nuggs in their container's.


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 25, 2020)

Its a little more complicated than that. I "gave" it to a friend and he apparently tried to make some money. If you can read between the lines there


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 25, 2020)

WeedHopper said:


> Tell the guy to go fk himself. Undoubtedly he goes for looks instead of the high. The dispensaries sale a lot of small nuggs in their container's.


Im pretty pissed.


----------



## sharonp (Dec 25, 2020)

Friends you cannot trust them when it comes to weed, everybody is looking out for themselves.


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 25, 2020)

sharonp said:


> Friends you cannot trust them when it comes to weed, everybody is looking out for themselves.


He's being truthful ..I know that, and I know the bag appeal isn't that great...I made sure what ever he did with it, and who ever got 7 grams had 7 grams of smoke with no sticks, it wasn't pretty,,but there was zero wasted weight


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 25, 2020)

Next Time I will let them ohhhh and ahhhhhh at the pretty buds with a tree trunk running up the middle of the bud


----------



## leafminer (Dec 26, 2020)

I don't understand. Including a thick stalk reduces the value in my opinion. You can't smoke that....


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 26, 2020)

leafminer said:


> I don't understand. Including a thick stalk reduces the value in my opinion. You can't smoke that....


I trimmed every single bud, 1.4 pounds by myself to look like dispensary, or tried to, weed, So there was no leaves on the buds either. They were cut into small nugs and everything in the bag was 100% smoke...These damn rednecks around here don't know good weed. Thats not an exaggeration. One of the strains was fruity and a guy accused me of spraying chemicals on it. You're talking about real hillbillies. Which there's nothing wrong with being a hillbilly, but people could at least educate themselves. Especially with the internet being so available


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 26, 2020)

Oh what planet does this look bad


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2020)

Next time don't say that you grew it and it was shipped in from Cali
I bet they don't act the same
I have snobis friends just like that, could not tell great weed if they had to save their own life.


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 26, 2020)

Crazy crystal shining no stem or seed


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 26, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> Next time don't say that you grew it and it was shipped in from Cali
> I bet they don't act the same
> I have snobis friends just like that, could not tell great weed if they had to save their own life.


Thats actually a good point


----------



## ROSTERMAN (Dec 26, 2020)

RonnieB said:


> Crazy crystal shining no stem or seed


I would gladly smoke that Ron


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 26, 2020)

RosterTheCog said:


> I would gladly smoke that Ron


Id gladly let you sample all you want.


----------



## sharonp (Dec 26, 2020)

Doesn't it smell good? My pot is still pretty sticky and it is getting to smell really good. You cannot beat this kind of homegrown.


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 26, 2020)

One thing isn't making sense though. The guy who got the oz was offered to have it made right. I told him bring what's left back and I would square up with him or give him another different half oz. He didn't accept either and no more complaints. Im a good guy and I take everyone at their word, within reason, and offered him money or more bud. Yet nothing. I really am wondering why


----------



## sharonp (Dec 26, 2020)

That is all you can do. I have been smoking a long time and people can act pretty sly.  It is not addictive but people act like drug addicts when they don't have any or they are trying to get something for nothing.


----------



## RonnieB (Dec 26, 2020)

sharonp said:


> That is all you can do. I have been smoking a long time and people can act pretty sly.  It is not addictive but people act like drug addicts when they don't have any or they are trying to get something for nothing.


I went back and opened all 24 quart jars and retrimmed and inspected each bud. Retrimmed those that needed it and inspected every single one. 8 hours yesterday, and 10 hours today....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 27, 2020)

Wouldnt waste my time worrying what some stupid mother fker thinks. Guess your a better man then me my friend,, because i would have told him to go fk himself and that if he ever came around my place again he would be getting an ass whipping. I have no patients for stupidity and i dont give a shit if your a Hillbilly or city slicker. If your a moron and the shoe fits wear it and get your ass kicked wearing it.
Fking idiot should be happy to be getting weed when he is paying for weight instead of stems. You just cant fix stupid,,well you can but its against the law and ammunition aint cheap nowadays.


----------



## wheelie (Jan 3, 2021)

I would never give that person anymore. You gave him weed to smoke and he sold some? That would really piss me off. Not legal here to sell it and I just give my weed to my kids. Told them all if I hear of you selling any that will be the end of the free weed.  CHEERS!


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 3, 2021)

Yeah that ∆∆∆


----------

